# Incredible Amount of Hair



## SoonerCop (Nov 30, 2013)

I am a first time GSD owner (now 2 year old female). I love her to death. However, she sheds an incredible amount of hair. We could sweep and vacuum our home daily and not keep up. Is this normal? I can't believe people live like this. Is there some grooming secret to mitigate this issue? It is almost to the point my wife is willing to adopt her to a new home this hair issue is so bad, it's as if we're captive to it. Thanks for any help!


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

use a furminator and feed higher quality food


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

It is normal. It's not fun but it's normal.

I have to comb and brush Lisl every day to keep from having to sweep and vac cume every day.

I woulx much rather spend time with Lisl than my Eureka dog hair sucker.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I have 3, hair is part of the food group at my house


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

It is why they are also known as German Shedders 

Daily brushing is what works best. 2 or 3 times a week, I'll do a deep brushing, usually when I'm watching a movie. When I have the vacuum out, I'll go over Woolf with the pet hair attachment - kinda strange since it warns not to use on pets, works great with no damage to his coat.

As for the home, the best thing I have found for the hair that finds it's way to the oddest places is microfiber cloths.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

boomer11 said:


> use a furminator and feed higher quality food


I second the furminator (and the quality of food).

I've read that dogs kept mostly indoors shed continuously but outdoor indoor dogs usually shed 2x a year and maybe it's just that time of year right now for your GSD. My husky blows his coat like mad 2x a year, after which the furball storm subsides and it is calm again...

All the best to you!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm just flabbergasted that someone could even consider re-homing a 2 year old dog because of shedding. Can't imagine waking up without her looking me in the face, and being able to reach down at night and know she's always by my side. Running the vacuum is a twice daily regular chore here, it is what it is..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Raw diet, Feedsentials and a good vacuum. Chris Christensen pin brush.
Amazon.com: Chris Christensen Original Series T- Brush 16mm: Pet Supplies

Learn to love the dog more than you hate the hair.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I couldn't imagine getting rid of my dogs because of them shedding (especially knowing they are shedding breeds before I got them) . And my older dog shed a lot. I'm always finding his hair somewhere. Luckily he's a long haired mixed breed so his hair sheds in clumps most of the time and makes it easier. I just vacuum often and use those dry swifter cloths on the tables in between dusting. 

I brush him often and get him groomed with petsmarts furminator option. It seems to help. Also the food is important! When he was on Iams he shed so much worse. He's on Merrick now and it's made a huge difference and his coat is shiny now.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Someone didn't do their homework.


----------



## rbyun (Nov 9, 2012)

Is there an easier way to keep the home/outside clean? I have the ferminator and get a bag full of hair each fortnight, dont know where it is all coming from. I brush vacuum and sweep but there it is again. All year round. He is mostly outside but his hair is everywhere. Still love him though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The temperature we keep our home is a huge contributor to the shedding. The less air-conditioning during the summer, the cooler the house during the winter.

But they are called German Shedders for a reason. It's why we research a breed BEFORE getting into the house so we know what to prepare for.


----------

